# Jet 17" Floor Standing Drill Press



## trimmer

Hi Jarrhead:
I have the JDP 17MF model, in use for 13 yrs. now. Have not had any of the problems you discribed.
Sounds like you have a bad chuck, mine turns with one finger. And the table ajusts up and down fine to on mine.


----------



## ND2ELK

I have this driil press and have no complaints with it. I have a 21" X 29" rockler drill press table on it and have no problem cranking the table up or down. I really like the built in light. Sorry you are having some problems with your unit.

God Bless
tom


----------



## richgreer

Thanks for the review. I have the comparable 16.5" Delta DP. I have also had trouble getting the lasers in proper alignment but my attitude is different than yours because I really don't care. MY DP came with a laser set up but I would never pay extra for one and I virtually never turn it on. Actually, I only turn it on to show off to people visiting my shop - but I never actually use it.

As an FYI, I think the laser guide on my miter saw is great and a very useful feature.


----------



## Raspar

Thanks for the review. This is the next big purchase for me as well. It is nice to hear what others have deemed as issues and how they resolved them. Also thanks for the comments, I know that some things can specific to one machine and not others.


----------



## Swede

I have a MARK 1 drill press I bought years ago for about $100.00 it has been a piece of junk since day one. I looked at a lot of drill presses but since I also wanted a milling machine I bought a Jet 350018 JMD-18 Bench Model Milling & Drilling Machine. With the stand it cost me a bought $2000.00 but I figured a decent drill press would be at least $500.00 so I killed two birds with one stone (or Check) as they say.

Good luck with your drill press if you can't make it work properly try another one if you can then get a hold of the Manufacture and complain to them they might have a fix especially if it only needs a different chuck.

BTW if you have to get a different chuck you might consider one of the keyless versions.


----------



## 303Woodwork

Jarrhead, thanks for a solid review. 
Good that people here are willing to share independent reviews of the jet drill press.
Seems like there's a mixed bag of experiences with this press, on the whole a good piece of equipment.
Thanks!


----------



## northwoodsman

One of the 3 "teeth" on my chuck was out of alignment which resulted in a lot of run out. I purchased a good after-market keyless chuck for about 30 bucks and I have no problems now. I've had mine about 13 years like trimmer. The chuck also works in my lathes. I put a laser on mine and it does require a lot of adjustment, not to mention batteries. I too put a Rockler drill press table on it. Funny thing is, with all the different speeds, I've only changed the speed once. It does vibrate some; I was going to put 2 link belts on it, but just for the heck of it I removed the belts and turned it on, it vibrated just a bad, so I saved the money.


----------

